# Embossed NDNR bottles



## wonkapete (Nov 7, 2009)

I've posted a few of my embossed NDNR bottles over the past couple years.  I rounded up a few more of them today.  Thought ya'll would like to see some of 'em.  More to come later.


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## wonkapete (Nov 7, 2009)

Couple different Orange Crushs..






 12 oz and 10 oz RCs.. the orange one is Nehi.. Fresca on the end..






 Silver-Nip






 All different Dads.. just picked up the one on the far left in a bunch of junk bottles.  Thought I already had it but didn't.. the amber one is Diet Dads







 Prototype Pepsi on left.. one one right is a bit hard to find - notice the textured swirling






 screw cap and pop top Dr Peppers..






 24 oz O-So






 Couple different quart sized Nesbitts


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 7, 2009)

Check out that unusual 26 oz Coca-Cola Throwaway.. and a fairly uncommon 16 oz screwcap diamond coke






 Couple chocolate throwaways..






 I love these Pepsi bottles.. one on the left is a high $$, hard to find one..






 'NEW' 6 pack of throwaways..






 12 pack of 7 oz bottles







 8 pack of throwaways






 6 pack of throwaways


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 7, 2009)

Check out this 70s 4 pack of 16 oz screwcap throwaways


----------



## carling (Nov 7, 2009)

That is a very impressive collection!

 There is one of your Pepsi Prototype bottles on ebay right now that ends tomorrow, currently at $47.  Link below.  The seller gives a story behind the bottle:

THIS RARE PEPSI BOTTLE IS FROM THE LATE 60S-EARLY 70S. IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE NEW BOTTLE FOR PEPSI. BUT DURING THE FILLING PROCESS IT WAS DISCOVERED THAT THE BOTTLES WERE SPINNING OUT OF THE MACHINES AND BREAKING ON THE FLOOR BY THE HUNDREDS. THERE FOR THIS DESIGN HAD TO BE SCRAPPED.BOTTOM READS KPP IN AN OVAL THEN THE # 2 AND THE NUMBER 70. IS A 10 OZ. BOTTLE. AND IS NOT A SCREW TOP. IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. NO CRACKS OR CHIPS. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-PEPSI-SWIRL-BOTTLE_W0QQitemZ150385424783QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2303ab798f

 Rick


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 7, 2009)

love the ndnr collection. they have become high on my list to collect. but since i was laid off i haven't been able to add any to my collection.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

you charlie very nice bro!!!!!!!!!!  yo pete killer love the pepsis!!!!!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Nov 7, 2009)

some of those have some neat embossing. to think, my spoiled but leaves those behind when i find them.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice bunch of ND/NRs indeed. I just added one of those Crass ones to my collection and a French ND/NR hobbleskirt Coca-Cola both grabbed for a buck. I've always been partial to the ND/NRs due to their embossed nature, I will pick up an acl one from time to time as well.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 15, 2010)

I haven't added any NDNR bottles to my collection in quite some time.  Within the past month, I've added these two!!  That Brownie is one of my top 5 favorites!  It's very cool!

 Oh, picked up that Old Colony at the Coke convention couple weeks ago for $.50!!


----------



## madman (Apr 16, 2010)

hey pete very nice bottles thanks for posting!


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought I had seen all the NDNR bottles, but you just showed me about five I didn't know existed. 
 Excellent.
 Bill


----------



## Wangan (Apr 18, 2010)

Please excuse me,for I am not a soda collector.Could someone tell me the years that ND/NR ran,and why are they sought after?I have just found a trash dump behind an old drive-in theater loaded with bottles,many of which are ND/NR although they look to be much newer than these bottles.

 I also found some old film that was played at the theater and a very ornate whiskey.I kept the whiskey because it is so pretty which makes it valuable to me.I am going back out of curiosity because I barely scratched the surface and was too tired after working the night shift.Thank you in advance to whomever answers my questions.


----------



## waskey (Apr 18, 2010)

I have some ndnr bottles that you don't appear to have if your interested I can send you pics.


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's a few more I've recently picked up.

 Check out this 16 oz Diet Rite!






 And a 16 oz Nehi!


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 24, 2010)

Yet another NDNR - Mission


----------



## goldminor (Nov 21, 2010)

I would like to know how much this pepsi bottle is worth. The one under wonkapete's post. It says: I love these Pepsi bottles.. one on the left is a high $$, hard to find one.. Does anyone here know how much it is worth?


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2010)

hey pete very nice thanks for posting!


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Madman.  Here's a few more..

















 The Kickapoo isn't supposed to be painted.. someone just did that to enhance the lettering.






 These Frosties are really cool.. "Happiest taste in town" embossed on one of them.  I don't remember that slogan.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 22, 2010)

Those are great.


----------



## friederike (Apr 6, 2016)

Does someone know how much that pepsi-cola bottle (left one) is worth? It's on page 1 





> I love these Pepsi bottles.. one on the left is a high $$, hard to find one..



Just found the exact same here in Greece.

Regards,
Friederike


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 6, 2016)

One just sold on ebay about 2 mnths ago. Sorry but I can't remember the price or find the sold listing. It did go for a nice price. Over 50$. Excellent find. Hopefully you can post some pics for us.


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah, those prototypes are actually showing up more often.  They typically sell for well over $50, usually closer to $100.  I'd love to own one someday.  I'm actually a big fan of NRND bottles.  Most of the don't draw big time money, but I like them.  Also, Pepsi was one of the 1st companies to do NRND, so that's cool.  I have one of the 3 original NRND bottles.


----------



## friederike (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for your answers! I found this bottle in an old abandoned village house here in Crete, Greece.
I took some pics of the bottle today - here you go:


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 7, 2016)

That's a beautiful Pepsi! Looks like 55 for maybe 1955 on the bottom.


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 7, 2016)

Want to sell it?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow that's a cool bottle


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 8, 2016)

wow !did not know so many were embossed . the up and coming collectables.


----------

